# Epi LP Std w/hsc, $200. Toronto



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Probably gone, but you never know.

Epiphone Les Paul standard | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Probably gone, but you never know.
> 
> Epiphone Les Paul standard | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji


Great find. 

Thanks for posting it.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Great find.
> 
> Thanks for posting it.


Did you snag it?


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Did you snag it?


As soon as I saw your post a few minutes ago, I sent a message to the seller.

I would imagine that it has gone, but well spotted my friend. I have never seen a better deal on Kijiji.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Geert van der Veen said:


> well spotted my friend


Tnx. I'm a kijiji whore. lol
If I'm not interested, I'll post stuff on the 'alert forum'.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Tnx. I'm a kijiji whore. lol
> If I'm not interested, I'll post stuff on the 'alert forum'.


Well, I am glad that you are on the job, so to speak, and I will be watching this sub-forum closely from now on.

Funny; I have had GAS for several Epi LPs for a while, and think that, at the moment, I would like one (well, several) more than the Dillion 'Rosie'.

So, if I buy both an Epi LP, and the 'Rosie', I will blame you.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Geert van der Veen said:


> Well, I am glad that you are on the job, so to speak, and I will be watching this sub-forum closely from now on.


 @laristotle is the "King of Kijiji" when it comes to finding deals.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

You'd almost think he was some retired guy or something.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I like guitar porn.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Add is still up Monday morning.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd already have it if it was in London. Assuming there are no major issues of course.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Verne said:


> You'd almost think he was some retired guy or something.


He did the same shit all day long when he had a job. Only then...he was getting paid for it.


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

greco said:


> @laristotle is the "King of Kijiji" when it comes to finding deals.


He certainly seems to be!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Strange. Ad's been updated with more pics, but hasn't sold?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

greco said:


> @laristotle is the "King of Kijiji" when it comes to finding deals.


Yeah? Find me a nice Strat neck I don’t have to sell a kidney to buy.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Strange. Ad's been updated with more pics, but hasn't sold?


For sure peeps have gone and looked at this and decided not to buy.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Yeah? Find me a nice Strat neck I don’t have to sell a kidney to buy.


Define 'nice' and what's your kidney's value?
Fender Squier Strat 21-fret electric guitar neck ROSEWOOD | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
80's Aria ProII RS Series - MIJ - body+Neck | Guitars | City of Toronto | Kijiji
High Quality Strat and Tele Replacement Guitar Necks - NEW | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
2 gorgeous strat necks and a routed body | Guitars | Oakville / Halton Region | Kijiji
Warmoth Stratocaster Neck | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
Warmoth maple stratocaster neck. Reverse headstock | Guitars | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city...s-usa-2001-maple-comp-radius-super/1491908990


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

The Warmoth falls into Kidney value territory.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, I get supply and demand, but my kidneys are worth $300 or less and that had best be a very nice neck (Warmoth level).

I haven’t been looking real hard, mostly just watching here.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> $300 or less and that had best be a very nice neck (Warmoth level)


Ha! Good luck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Ha! Good luck.


I’ll find one. If I pay $500 I might as well order a new one.

On the Warmoth site I’ve priced out what I like and it’s around $400.

That’s around $520 CAD.

People are asking up to $600 for necks that come standard on guitars you can buy used for $800 ~$1000.

Are they getting that much?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Buy the guitar with the neck you want, then recoup the $$ by selling the loaded body.  That is very common. May be how these necks come available. It's always less expensive to by the whole of the parts, than each part individually.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Right, people want $600 for a used neck and then want to pay you $800 for the guitar you build with it.

LOL


----------



## Geert van der Veen (Oct 20, 2018)

laristotle said:


> Strange. Ad's been updated with more pics, but hasn't sold?


And even stranger is that the fellow initially told me that I was the eighth person to express interest, got back to me a day later saying that it was mine, and has gone quiet since I told him that I would like a guarantee that, apart from the scratches mentioned in the ad, the guitar was in perfect condition (I did this because he said he would meet me at a subway station with the guitar, and I said that I felt I needed something in writing guaranteeing the guitar's condition because I was not going to be able to plug it in and try it out).


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Guitars like this, I look that it's not cracked, then look for a warped neck and that the truss rod turns. Otherwise I expect that any electrical troubles can be sorted for $50 in new pots and switches.
$200 seems like a good price for a set neck les paul epiphone with a case.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yeah? Find me a nice Strat neck I don’t have to sell a kidney to buy.



You can get a new one for $300. I ordered a Classic '60s neck directly from Fender for my partscaster Tele, and it cost $305 taxes in.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

colchar said:


> You can get a new one for $300. I ordered a Classic '60s neck directly from Fender for my partscaster Tele, and it cost $305 taxes in.


I’m sure you can. Based on what I selected with Warmoth mine was slightly more, but no matter how you slice it, not $600.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

tomee2 said:


> Guitars like this, I look that it's not cracked, then look for a warped neck and that the truss rod turns. Otherwise I expect that any electrical troubles can be sorted for $50 in new pots and switches.
> $200 seems like a good price for a set neck les paul epiphone with a case.


That's my policy too. On most budget guitars I tend to swap out this stuff anyway. I factor that into the price range I am looking at. But, I still like people to just be honest about issues.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

torndownunit said:


> That's my policy too. On most budget guitars I tend to swap out this stuff anyway. I factor that into the price range I am looking at. But, I still like people to just be honest about issues.


Absolutely. And to be fair some people won't even know a problem exists.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> I haven’t been looking real hard, mostly just watching here.


Came across this
Stratocaster Neck | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Came across this
> Stratocaster Neck | Guitars | Kitchener / Waterloo | Kijiji


And whether you’re serious or not, thank you.

I’m willing to pay reasonable prices for used necks but I’m seeking necks in the Warmoth, Allparts, Muiscraft level of quality.

Truthfully I like the fact that this one doesn’t have a fake Fender decal, but why so cheap, LOL.

You just can’t please some people eh?

Sent him a message with a couple of simple questions.

I offered to buy.

For $55..... if it’s the actual neck in the picture and it’s straight it’s worth a look.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Could be a Solo music neck. GFS neck.


----------

